# Pregnant after stillbirth at 34 weeks...can I ask for an induction???



## waiting 4 bfp

I dont want to be induced at like 34 weeks or anything.. but I KNOW that everyday after i hit 33w 3d when my last baby died I'll be so scared and stressed and just want to have baby out asap.Wondering if anyone has lost a baby so far along and asked for an induction at 37 weeks and gotten it? Our son is pretty big already... 4lbs and 17 inches according to the millions of scans I get (as im high risk cuz of the previous stillbirth) so i dont think he will be too small at all to come out at 37 weeks. Thnx ladies :)


----------



## leia37

I cant really help as i have no experience of the american healthcare system. I just wanted to say that my son was stillborn at 33 weeks pregnant - no cause was found. I went on to have a healthy baby born at 36 weeks, just premature not induced. I know the worry and stress that you will be going through. In the UK, i got extra scans and was also allowed to go to the Assesment unit every other day to monitor baby's heartbeats and movements for a few hours. I also had a doppler at home so i could listen to my baby's heartbeat whenever i was worried. You can only ask your doctor about being induced although you know that the longer they are in the womb the better. 

I wish you all the best. Insist on being closely monitored. :hugs: i know how hard this time is going to be for you x


----------



## Buzzymomma

They would probably send you in for daily non stress tests, and if they found anything abnormal then they might do it. You have to be so careful though, if baby isn't ready he's not ready. 
I wish you the best :hugs:


----------



## steph.

So sorry for your loss :( I havent lost a baby that far along, but I think if you explain to the doctor your fears, I think they would do it. Afterall the stress that you'll be feeling might be worse for the baby than coming out a little early. All the best to you and your lo xxx


----------



## tu123

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know in the UK it would not be uncommon to be allowed to have the baby earlier after your experience but i think usually through C Sec.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Becktoria

So sorry for your loss. I too lost a baby that far alOng. I was 36 weeks pregnant and gave birth to my sleeping beautiful little girl. Ive just found out I'm pregnant with my rainbow and will be monitored closely. I've been told by my consultant that if all goes well I will deliver at 34 weeks, will have steroids to mature babies lungs. Speak to your consultant.have you be monitored more closey too?Like you I'm so scared and couldn't bare to go to 36 weeks. I'm wishing u lots of luck and love. If u ever need to talk I'm always here xxx


----------



## amanda83

Becktoria said:


> So sorry for your loss. I too lost a baby that far alOng. I was 36 weeks pregnant and gave birth to my sleeping beautiful little girl. Ive just found out I'm pregnant with my rainbow and will be monitored closely. I've been told by my consultant that if all goes well I will deliver at 34 weeks, will have steroids to mature babies lungs. Speak to your consultant.have you be monitored more closey too?Like you I'm so scared and couldn't bare to go to 36 weeks. I'm wishing u lots of luck and love. If u ever need to talk I'm always here xxx

So sorry for both of you ladies.

I too had a placental abruption at 22 weeks in october. I'm so glad to hear that you are pregnant again, it must be such a joyful, happy, and scary time for you. The doctor told me there is a small chance it can happen again, but very very likely that it will not, thank god. I guess positivity will play a big role. 
I'm currently in the 2WW, I want to be pregnant again more than anything in this world. It's tearing me up inside. I can't wait to follow your story and wish you nothing but the best :) xoxo


----------



## waiting 4 bfp

Well ladies... I GOT MY INDUCTION!!!! My midwife said that 37w was too early.. but 38w if FINE!!! My midwife is going to try to push the main OB who gets to set the date to do it at 37w4d.. as thatslly be March 13th and is a VERY lucky day for me instead of making me wait a whole 3 days and do it on March 16th. BUT YES I GOT MY INDUCTION!!! No going till the 30th for me.. im figureing 2days tops to be induced, as with my son who i was induced with they started meds at 12pm.. and at 10pm the next night he will be born.. that by the 18th my precious boy will be here :D Figured Id come update u all :D


----------



## leia37

glad you got the induction you wanted, good luck for the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------

